# Canon 5D Mk II vs Nikon D300



## drdimento (Mar 19, 2009)

I have been very pleased with my two D300's with some basic Nikon auto zoom glass and because I have switched to Canon video cameras and have been totally pleased therein (especially the lens), I'm considering the Canon 5D Mk II for many reasons, not the least of which are full frame and movie.

Beyond the obvious already stated can some provide me with other dynamic "pluses" by making the move to the 5Dmk2?  Also, can some comment on what I can expect so far as the "learning curve" switch to Canon architecture and image by comparison to the Nikon and any lens suggestions that will give me the most benefit for our wedding productions?

Weddings are where we use still cameras the most and thanks in advance to all who respond.


----------



## tsaraleksi (Mar 19, 2009)

Some advantages of the 5Dmk2 include much better high-ISO performance and nearly double the resolution.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 20, 2009)

Double the resolution, Double the high ISO performance, half the speed, half the build, less then half the AF capability, half the ergonomics, you lose wireless control over speedlights..

But you get better high ISO performance and double the megapixels! 


If canon video cameras are similar to their still cameras, then sure. Otherwise, if you don't shoot alot of available light or want/need 21MP, then it's kind of a waste of money if you ask me, just get a D700 if you want to spend almost 3 grand.


----------



## drdimento (Jul 7, 2010)

Just to do the follow up on this . . I ended up buying the Canon 5D Mk 2 and absolutely love it.  I am in the process of selling all my Nikon gear now so I can get some more L glass.


----------



## jakedoza (Jul 8, 2010)

Seeing that the 5D MKII rivals the EOS1D camera system and most say it shoots better.. to me there is no question for the price. Really the cameras you are comparing are not even in the same category if you sit down and look at the specs..

http://www.slrgear.com/reviews/showproduct.php/product/1228/cat/36

http://www.slrgear.com/reviews/showproduct.php/product/1117/cat/37


----------



## shutterbugsdesign (Jul 8, 2010)

congrats on your new mkII! i've seen some wedding photographers on the web that uses mkII and the shots are absolutely sharp. tones on canon cameras are great too coz of its softness, perfect for portraits as compared to nikon which is very strong.


----------



## drdimento (Jul 8, 2010)

jakedoza said:


> Seeing that the 5D MKII rivals the EOS1D camera system and most say it shoots better.. to me there is no question for the price. .... http://www.slrgear.com/reviews/showproduct.php/product/1117/cat/37



Wow the specs sell the 5DM2 as a shiner above the 1D in my opinion.  



shutterbugsdesign said:


> congrats on your new mkII! i've seen  some wedding photographers on the web that uses mkII and the shots are  absolutely sharp. tones on canon cameras are great too coz of its  softness, perfect for portraits as compared to nikon which is very  strong.



Thanks.  I am definitely loving it and as a full time videographer and cinematographer, this is the berries having two camera genre's in one for me.  :thumbup:


----------



## usayit (Jul 8, 2010)

jakedoza said:


> Seeing that the 5D MKII rivals the EOS1D camera system and most say it shoots better.



I'd be interested to see an experienced sports photographer comment on the comparison of the 5DmII versus the 1d MIV.  Right tools for different jobs.


----------



## jakedoza (Jul 8, 2010)

usayit said:


> jakedoza said:
> 
> 
> > Seeing that the 5D MKII rivals the EOS1D camera system and most say it shoots better.
> ...



Its funny you say that... An experienced sports photographer actually gave me that information. He shoots the UT football games here in Austin.


----------

